# GTA V Xbox One



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi guys,
Anybody here play gta v online with xbox one ?,
Having played it on 360 and now moved to xbox one I don't have anybody at all to play online with,
If anybody wants to add me and hook up just for casual driving and the odd few jobs,
It's kinda boring trying to play on my own,
My gamertag if you would like to add me is :

x L i a m 8 9 x

The more the merrier


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Do you enjoy Landing planes on small roofs? Using trucks to convoy? Driving up the mountain ? And then trolling any one because they came to see what you were doing ?

Oh and then messing about too haha ! Add me Skillz Tom

Ever play Forza ?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Is it any different to on 360? Unless it looks much better or has extra stuff I'm struggling to see the point in buying it again :/


----------



## Buzz819 (Sep 30, 2008)

Clancy said:


> Is it any different to on 360? Unless it looks much better or has extra stuff I'm struggling to see the point in buying it again :/


There's a few extra's not many.

The main thing I can see is that it will continue to grow, where as the PS3/360 wont get the new add ons for as long.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Got your party invite but was already in a party and due to leave for work shortly. Will try and get a game or two with you over the weekend. As Tom says we mainly just mess about doing random things. 

King of the mountain with monster trucks was a good laugh yesterday.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

I think the biggest change is that for Xbox one and ps4 there is a 1st person mode which actually looks quite good.


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

I think it is an improvement over the 360 version,
I don't take it seriously I just like messing around online flying stuff and driving about,
I was quite a decent level on 360 but for some reason all my stuff was lost so I'm back to the start,
John I seen ur clip with the monster truck it looked sweet
I have forza 5 and horizon 2 also
A rather odd issue happens on xbox too,
I seemed to loose most of my friends list


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Just picked this up today and now have a long weekend ahead of me :car:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I got this on Thursday.
I didn't have it on 360 because I got a xbone on launch day and didn't want to get a game for like a month so waited.

My impressions are very good so far. Impressed with the game play, the graphics are great and the song list for the radios are brilliant too.

I have only played 2 hours so far but can't wait to get into it prooperly


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Coming up to 4 hours so far and have done nothing apart from drive around and visit the gun range. So far so good.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I love GTA games but sadly don't have a console anymore. Kinda pointless buying one now though as it never gets used.


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Add me folks "McQueen1977"


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Add me chaps, I need to get some more Live tomorrow and I'll be on most weekends.

XBL: Rockfella


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Feel free to add me chaps - GAVGPS. I'm on late most nights for a few hours. Usually just driving around in convoys terrorising people. Occasional missions too.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

New adversary sumo mode is good fun


----------



## DeanC (Oct 28, 2008)

I've finally discovered the world of GTAonline and am completely hooked. If anyone is up for completing heist etc, add me. Gamertag is DeanVRS.


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

DeanC said:


> I've finally discovered the world of GTAonline and am completely hooked. If anyone is up for completing heist etc, add me. Gamertag is DeanVRS.


Add me: McQueen1977


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

GPS said:


> Feel free to add me chaps - GAVGPS. I'm on late most nights for a few hours. Usually just driving around in convoys terrorising people. Occasional missions too.


Add me: McQueen1977


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Starburst said:


> Add me chaps, I need to get some more Live tomorrow and I'll be on most weekends.
> 
> XBL: Rockfella


Add me: McQueen1977


----------

